# Golden Retriever from Virginia needs new home



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Email address to contact can be found below.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*Permission to cross-post granted...*

*Hi...Summer will be going back to her breeder per the contract! I'm glad to hear this. I did ask this question, but just received word this morning!*


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, she is just beautiful! Why exactly does she need to be rehomed? Is it because of her behavior around the infant?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am wondering why they are rehoming her too. I would love to take this girlie if I could. I hope she finds a wonderful home!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd be seriously interested in taking her, except for the owner's preference that she be the only dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dexell1827 said:


> I'd be seriously interested in taking her, except for the owner's preference that she be the only dog.


Contact the owner, that may not be a deal breaker.

Why are they giving her up?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, found it on FB.

MEET SUMMER!
Nine-yr-old, female Golden Retriever. Summer loves everyone including cats. Her family dearly loves Summer but needs to rehome her, due to a move and new baby. She is very well behaved -- a true Angel in need of a loving home.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a sweetheart! I wish only the best for her!


----------



## Summer's Mommy (May 12, 2011)

*From Summer's owner*

Hello, I'm Summer's owner. 

I noticed a few people have asked why she has to be re-homed. It is not due to a move, it's only because of the addition of our son, a 9 month old who makes her incredibly nervous. I would love to keep her, I just feel like she is very unhappy now that life has changed. Believe me, I have a heavy heart and have cried many times over the thought. 

I thought Summer would love the baby and be protective. Instead she is anxious...all the time. I have tried showing her extra attention. It hasn't helped. 

A friend noticed her unhappiness and hinted that maybe she would be happier somewhere else. 

And those that have other dogs, I think she would be fine with a well mannered dog. If the other dog is at all aggressive or dominant, there may be issues. She is 9 years old and does not have the patience she once had.

Please let me know if you have additional questions. Thank you.


----------



## Summer's Mommy (May 12, 2011)

*Reply to Sophie Mom*



Sophie_Mom said:


> What a sweetheart! I wish only the best for her!


Hello! I'm not able to send private messages. I just wanted to say don't worry about it. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet girl.

take care.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

See my above Post.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Summer is on her way to a life with less stress for her and so sorry for her owners that she needed a new home. that must have been a very, very hard decision, but it does sound to have been in her best interests.


----------



## Summer's Mommy (May 12, 2011)

Kimm said:


> *Hi...Summer will be going back to her breeder per the contract! I'm glad to hear this. I did ask this question, but just received word this morning!*


 
Hi, this is incorrect. Summer is staying in her home. Changes have been in her environment to reduce her anxiety and she's already doing better. Thanks.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm happy things look to be working out for you guys and for Summer! Best of luck!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Summer's Mommy said:


> Hi, this is incorrect. Summer is staying in her home. Changes have been in her environment to reduce her anxiety and she's already doing better. Thanks.


Wishing you all the best of luck.


----------

